

Solving a mystery of thermoelectrics - dalek2point3
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/solving-mystery-thermoelectrics-0429

======
kordless
I'm surprised there are no comments about this story. I find it fascinating
given our onwards and upwards need for power. Solar power.

